# Hard Story of a Hard Gainer :(



## M-93 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi Guys

Just a little information of my background in training before I explain my situation..

I identify my body as an extreme ectomorph, hard gainer
Height 5ft 11 and half inches.

I have been training for almost 2 years now, most of this with a PT who is very good and has passed on a lot of knowledge to me as well assisting me so much in my progress to date. But take it back to the start of this 2 years so far, I weighed 116lb, literally no body fat and my muscle mass was border line "tiny". I was essentially eating to survive. This is where the problem was and still exists I think...I never had an appetite to eat and whenever I would eat I would be a very slow eater and often leave half of the food (Which was hardly anything) on my plate. Along side of this I am in the gym, often doing compound lifting and some isolated exercises but cannot seem to build a level of aggression/motivation to really push heavy weights and through pain barriers.

Now I weigh between 127lb-129lb. Never have I weighed more than this. Most of this weight gained is lean mass and as some of you experienced lifters may guess, I am quite lean, stood at 5ft 11 and half inches. During this time my problems with eating have continued, I just about get my meals but sometimes I lack appetite despite training. I still have motivational issues in the gym and I really do think this is because of my lack of interest in eating. With my efforts in the last 2 years being hampered by the instant demands of achieving my goals, I can say that to date I am still not happy with the progress I have made.

When I started with my PT, the food plan I received was a HUGE change. The introduction of meats, veg and carbs all having to be weighed for macros etc. 6 meals a day was was too much considering I would barely have 3 prior to this. I should have flagged this up with my PT from the start but I thought if this is what it takes then ill just get on with it. Pretty much failed from the off, never managed to get 6 meals, pre and post session supps, in between meals supps & train & hold a job. It was far too much, but I kept on trying. Now 2 years later I think this is what has come to affect me now. Knowing that if I'm not eating what was first asked of me then I won't grow.

What concerns me the most is that this has began to affect me mentally. I feel low on confidence, lack of faith in my on ability to achieve goals, stress and anxious. I've just turned 24 and those that know I train look at me and ask "you still training, you haven't gained anything?". I'm not doing this for others but simply because I'm fed up of being as small as I am. Personally speaking my genes mirror those of my father, who is smaller in height but seriously under weight and doesn't eat much at all. I see his condition at 50 years old and I do not want to be anything like that.

I make the sacrifices to achieve my goals, I don't go clubbing, I don't drink alcohol, I don't eat fast food or pizza, I sleep well and avoid late evening motives with friends to get extra hours sleep for full rest. The only fluid I drink is water and occasionally have a fizzy drink with a nandos.

In terms of physique and looks I don't know what my goals are, all I know is that the number on my scales needs to be higher than it is right now. the 2 years have been long and hard, balancing two jobs which is down to 1 full time position now. One thins for sure is that as soon as structure of my food plan is implemented by my PT I become pressured and stressed to follow it when it's so difficult with my routine at work. I'll often miss taking supplements between meals or when I get home I'm so tired I'l just want to sit there and dwell on how low I'm feeling.

Overall I believe this is about my general well being as well as increasing weight.

If anyone experienced out there can shine some light on the path I need to take myself on to help me to overcome my difficulties then I would be so grateful. Small steps to the biggest changes, both physically and mentally.

Thank you in advance and I hope this helps anybody else who is struggling as bad as I am right now


----------



## Adamsuk (Jun 29, 2017)

Liquid calories. It's an quick and easy way to get calories in. Drink whole milk. 1-4 litres a day. 2 litres is over 1100 calories and doesn't require any prep and a litre can be drunk in minutes. You can add nut butter, protein shake, olive oil, bananas to it for more calories. I can drink 1000 calories in one shake.

Stop giving yourself labels such as extreme ectomorph and hard gainer. You just don't eat enough. Eat 3000-5000 calories every day and lift weights for the next 5 years and you won't be calling yourself a hard gainer.

Also, someone of your weight shouldn't be worried about fast food or pizza. I wouldn't limit yourself right now.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

mate at 126lb why on earth is your pt having you eat 6 meals a day and counting macros? that's absurd sack him hes a penis like most pt's stop wasting your money on him and spend it on food and guess what you can eat pizza you can have mcdonalds you can drink litres of chocolate milk you can have a tub of ben a jerrys after your workout if you have a bad appetite then you need the most calorie dense foods you can get! its hard to eat lots of clean food its very filling. as mentioned above liquid calories are your friend i use them every day i add oils eggs and protein powders to make shakes i even add cocopops at times (cocopops are my secret weapon for strength and size)

but you need to bust your ass in the gym you need to be aggressive and intense if you do not put stress on your body that requires an adaptation then it will remain the same you have to get stronger consistently and consume the calories to fuel that strength you need to give it the calories to recover and grow.

i recommend joining trained by jp that website has some excellent info on training and eating to grow its like 5 pound a month and worth every penny. your not doomed mate we can all grow and get strong but it takes really really fu**ing hard work


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Eating clean and can't get the calories in... I'm not surprised! Get a pizza down you, shakes with extra fats and oats blended! Eat everything you think you shouldn't until you start to gain weight... then you'll have an idea of how much you need to eat to grow... your pt wants sacking! Your right to have concerns!!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Agreed your PT sounds like a moron. No point in making you stick to 6 clean meals a day if you're finding it hard to get them down and gain any meaningful weight.

Make sure you get a good amount of protein with each meal and basically eat whatever the hell you want. If you're training intensely and with enough volume then your body will suck up those calories and grow like a weed, provided you give it enough fuel. You're basically still in beginner lifter mode, meaning once you really start feeding your body you should grow very easily. These past 2 years have basically been wasted as you're still severely underweight. Your body is primed and ready to grow dude, give it what it wants!


----------



## Catch_D (Jul 17, 2017)

Completely agree, eat any and everything of what you see. Not recommended by most but eat before bed aswell let it sit.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jakemaguire said:


> mate at 126lb why on earth is your pt having you eat 6 meals a day and counting macros? that's absurd sack him hes a penis like most pt's stop wasting your money on him and spend it on food and guess what you can eat pizza you can have mcdonalds you can drink litres of chocolate milk you can have a tub of ben a jerrys after your workout if you have a bad appetite then you need the most calorie dense foods you can get! its hard to eat lots of clean food its very filling. as mentioned above liquid calories are your friend i use them every day i add oils eggs and protein powders to make shakes i even add cocopops at times (cocopops are my secret weapon for strength and size)
> 
> but you need to bust your ass in the gym you need to be aggressive and intense if you do not put stress on your body that requires an adaptation then it will remain the same you have to get stronger consistently and consume the calories to fuel that strength you need to give it the calories to recover and grow.
> 
> i recommend joining trained by jp that website has some excellent info on training and eating to grow its like 5 pound a month and worth every penny. your not doomed mate we can all grow and get strong but it takes really really fu**ing hard work


 this essentially.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Could be worth getting your testosterone levels checked if you're so small naturally and lacking in appetite and motivation. It's easy and cheap enough to do.


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

One year ago I was 154lbs and 6ft 2. Sounds like you are a lot smaller than I was mate, and to be honest the first few months all I wanted to do was load myself up with calories. As in terms for your motivation issues, I simply think this will be overcome as you start to notice a change. Honestly, I understand how it feels to work hard, and not see any results. But I think when you are the size you are, being overly strict and counting calories allowing yourself a small surplus to put a small amount of weight on, and then when you're missing shakes or skipping meals it just isn't going to work mate.

Whole milk, and ON Serious Mass. A couple of those a day and that's pushing 2000 calories and thats without having eaten any food. Eat good meals, and snack on nuts and the weight will come on. Don't just eat whatever you feel like, get yourself into a routine that you can stick to and that works for you.

I can only speak for myself, but those first few months were absolutely crucial for me. Yeah I put on a small amount of fat around the middle, but I also put size on where it matters. Starting to look good in a tshirt and getting compliments were the fuel for the fire to carry on.


----------

